# Sixers Small Forward Position



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I think the biggest hole in the Sixers lineup is the small forward. We don't have a starting quality small forward on our lineup and it hurts us. Kyle Korver is good at shooting and sometimes he has big games, but most of the time he is inconsistant and a liability on defense (although that has improved imensely the past year). John Salmons is just inconsistant as ever and Matt Barnes isn't given a chance to play at all even though he deserves a chance to. What are some small forwards that you think could help our team next season and how could we get them?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

How about James Posey? He was so good for the Grizzlies last season, I don't know what happened to him this year (injuries perhaps?). But, he's 6'8, athletic, can shoot and plays hard nosed defense. Would Memphis be willing to give him up for Mashburn's expiring contract? They don't seem to use him much anymore and most teams wouldn't mind saving a few milion either.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm pretty sure Posey signed a long term contract, I think he's been injured (not sure) and it'd probably take more than Mashburn's contract to land him. The problem the team has right now is Korver, Salmons and even Barnes (who'll be a King next year) is that they're all best suited to be one of the first guys off the bench. Kyle's inconsistency is mostly due to his being overworked.

What's frustrating right now is, while I love the fact the Sixers are going to make the playoffs we could've really used a pick in the first round this year to fill that hole at SF.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> What's frustrating right now is, while I love the fact the Sixers are going to make the playoffs we could've really used a pick in the first round this year to fill that hole at SF.


Since we don't have a draft position do you have any ideas on who we can trade for and would be a good fit to start here?


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

Yes, this has got to be our biggest hole. I personally thing we need a scorer there. Of course, you also want someone who can play defense, but you want a scorer in that position. Either a scorer or another Igoudala wouldn't hurt, but obviously there is only one Igoudala. Someone who can play defense...and score around 17 a game. Someone who has an all around game...hmmm...


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

MVPlaya said:


> Yes, this has got to be our biggest hole. I personally thing we need a scorer there. Of course, you also want someone who can play defense, but you want a scorer in that position. Either a scorer or another Igoudala wouldn't hurt, but obviously there is only one Igoudala. Someone who can play defense...and score around 17 a game. Someone who has an all around game...hmmm...


I don't think we need a scorer there at all. We have two big time scorers in Iverson and Webber already. The last thing we need is another player who needs shots. We just need a tall (around 6'8) athletic player who can defend on the ball and move up and down the floor quickly. It would be nice if he could hit the open jump shot too. And James Posey fits all of those descriptions, I think he would fit this team perfectly.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Woa, hold on a minute. They've already got Jamal Mashburn. If he can just start and play 20-25 min. they'll be fine, as long as they keep kover and dalembert.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

sliccat said:


> Woa, hold on a minute. They've already got Jamal Mashburn. If he can just start and play 20-25 min. they'll be fine, as long as they keep kover and dalembert.


I hate to break this to you, but Jamal's career is over. The only reason he can be traded around is because he has a guaranteed contract. His knees are finished and he doesn't want to spend the rest of his life on crutches or a wheelchair so he's giving it up.

If that ******* Glenn Robinson hadn't been such a little ***** about starting then we wouldn't have this situation.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

sliccat said:


> Woa, hold on a minute. They've already got Jamal Mashburn. If he can just start and play 20-25 min. they'll be fine, as long as they keep kover and dalembert.


Yeah like the poster above said Mash is done, all he is is an expiring contract would could attract what we need.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I don't get it. If his career is over, why did they trade for him? His contract is a year longer than Robinson's. Even if he retires, they still have to pay more money for him than they did Robinson. Besides, Robinson, would have had no choice but to play if they had just kept him, and then they could have done just what I described Mash doing with Robinson. I hope they didn't do all that just to get Rodgers.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

sliccat said:


> I don't get it. If his career is over, why did they trade for him? His contract is a year longer than Robinson's. Even if he retires, they still have to pay more money for him than they did Robinson. Besides, Robinson, would have had no choice but to play if they had just kept him, and then they could have done just what I described Mash doing with Robinson. I hope they didn't do all that just to get Rodgers.


We wanted Rodney Rogers. O'Brien loves that guy.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> I don't get it. If his career is over, why did they trade for him? His contract is a year longer than Robinson's. Even if he retires, they still have to pay more money for him than they did Robinson. Besides, Robinson, would have had no choice but to play if they had just kept him, and then they could have done just what I described Mash doing with Robinson. I hope they didn't do all that just to get Rodgers.


His contract comes off the books next March, since by that time he wouldn't have played a game in two years due to injury. Also the Sixers only have to pay him 20% of the contract while the other 80% is picked up by insurance. 

Those two factors could make Mashburn valuable trade bait to some teams, much like Terrell Brandon a few years ago. So basically what King did in the Big Dog trade was extend the time table he has for trading an expiring deal from late February to next March. If he can get something for Mash, trading Big Dog would've turned out to be a great move.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> I don't think we need a scorer there at all. We have two big time scorers in Iverson and Webber already. The last thing we need is another player who needs shots. We just need a tall (around 6'8) athletic player who can defend on the ball and move up and down the floor quickly. It would be nice if he could hit the open jump shot too. And James Posey fits all of those descriptions, I think he would fit this team perfectly.


I'm tellin you what we need to increase our Play-off hopes, and play. When I'm tellin you we need a scorer, I'm sayin around 17 points a game. Someone who has the skill to hit that open shot, and in pressure situations, create and make that open shot. Yeah but the most important thing is, you want an athletic player who can defend the mall. Rebound, and dish that open pass. You want an all around player here, since we don't really have a player like that on our team as of now. Iverson and Webber are the closest things too it, it's just Iverson doesn't rebound like a Jason Kidd. He doesn't need to with all his dimes he dishes and his points he puts up. As for Webber, he has the ability to do it all.

Oh yeah and someone around 6'8 6'9 would be good. ATHLETIC.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

I think that Korver can develop into a very good player but at the same time I think you guys could use another athlete at the SF spot. Obviously you wont get another Iggy but someone like that with a little more offense and a little less defense would be pretty sweet for you guys.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

If we get anybody, he'd have to be able to shoot, defend, run the break and play both positions. Either be the 6th man or turn Korver into one.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Josh Howard is another player that would fit that role well, but I doubt Dallas is willing to part with him for anything we got.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

He is a player but not somethin we can look for. I think we just needa draft smart this year...hopefully we can get another player to come in effect just like Igoudala...


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

MVPlaya said:


> He is a player but not somethin we can look for. I think we just needa draft smart this year...hopefully we can get another player to come in effect just like Igoudala...


The problem is, we don't have a draft pick this year. So we either have to pick up an undrafted player like we did with Josh Davis or we trade for one.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey, good discussion post. But it's a really hard question to answer since we don't know what will happen to Green and others in the off season. 

Anyway, I would love for us to pick up someone like Bruce Bowen from the Spurs but don't know what his contract status is? He's a tough defender and can hit the 3.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

alleninsf said:


> Hey, good discussion post. But it's a really hard question to answer since we don't know what will happen to Green and others in the off season.
> 
> Anyway, I would love for us to pick up someone like Bruce Bowen from the Spurs but don't know what his contract status is? He's a tough defender and can hit the 3.


Yeah, I thought about him too. We used to have him too, but we didn't like him and shipped him off to the Heat or cut him, I can't remember. Strange too because we had him during the Larry Brown era, you would think Larry Brown likes tough hard nosed defenders like him.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Yeah, I thought about him too. We used to have him too, but we didn't like him and shipped him off to the Heat or cut him, I can't remember. Strange too because we had him during the Larry Brown era, you would think Larry Brown likes tough hard nosed defenders like him.


Bruce Bowen was nowhere near the player he is now, when he was on us. Truthfully, I thought he stunk. Pat Riley helped his game a lot when he went to Miami.

Oh, and Kunlun, I'll answer your question.. I'm just thinking it over.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Max Payne, I was reading your post on the NBA General board about Shane Battier and I just thought he would be perfect for our team too!. The Grizzlies have two players that would be great on our team, maybe one's up for grabs in the off season. Posey doesn't play much this year and has fallen out of the rotation recently. Battier is starting and doing good for them, I think Posey might be attainable, but Shane will take more to pry away from them.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Just for conversation, John Salmons is entering the final year of his contract next year, and when he's aggressive, he's exactly the player they need. I'd be willing to watch him over the offseason and see what he does.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

sliccat said:


> Just for conversation, John Salmons is entering the final year of his contract next year, and when he's aggressive, he's exactly the player they need. I'd be willing to watch him over the offseason and see what he does.


John Salmons has the skills to be our starting small forward, but he lacks the consistancy. One game he's brilliant, but more games he just sucks. Consistancy has been a problem with our team the entire season.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> Just for conversation, John Salmons is entering the final year of his contract next year, and when he's aggressive, he's exactly the player they need. I'd be willing to watch him over the offseason and see what he does.


I don't know about all that, when he's aggressive I still think he's best suited coming off the bench. He's a solid player, but the one thing that doesn't have my hopes too high about him for next year is that he hasn't improved at all since he left the University of Miami.

I think Matt Barnes could be that guy, if we could convince him to stay.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

As my ideal SF, Danny Granger SF from New Mexico. He's HKF's boy, and he's good, he'd be perfect for us. He's a legit player, does everything for his team to win. Here's his bio on DraftCity LINK.

If there was a way to convince the Raptors to take our pick in the 2006 draft in exchange for us keeping the 2005 pick, we could acquire Granger.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> As my ideal SF, Danny Granger SF from New Mexico. He's HKF's boy, and he's good, he'd be perfect for us. He's a legit player, does everything for his team to win. Here's his bio on DraftCity LINK.
> 
> If there was a way to convince the Raptors to take our pick in the 2006 draft in exchange for us keeping the 2005 pick, we could acquire Granger.


Interesting prospect. I was reading about him on the draft board too and he was being compared to Shane Battier and I think a player like that would be awesome for us. Now, we just need to figure out a way to get him because I think he's going to be a mid to late first rounder.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Interesting prospect. I was reading about him on the draft board too and he was being compared to Shane Battier and I think a player like that would be awesome for us. Now, we just need to figure out a way to get him because I think he's going to be a mid to late first rounder.


He might be even higher because his play late in the season had him surging up draft boards, I'm pretty sure if he works out in Chicago he'll move up even further.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Just my two cents:

I love Korver as a player, but I question his ability to be the number one small forward on the team. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but his main contribution to the team is his ability to hit the long ball, no? When he's hot, he's smokin' and he's capable of contributing in his 30 odd minutes on the floor.

But when he's losing his shooting touch, I think it hurts the team not having another very capable 3 to put on the court. By getting another small forward capable of contributing to the team some way, be that defensively or offensively, it lets the team off when Korver's ice cold.

Therefore, I think Kyle could be best served contributing to the team ala Steve Kerr. That is, play a more profound ‘impact’ role yet still get significant minutes.

Thoughts?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Rhubarb said:


> Just my two cents:
> 
> I love Korver as a player, but I question his ability to be the number one small forward on the team.
> 
> ...



You hit it straight on. Korver is best suited coming off the bench for quick and explosive offense. That's why we are desperately searching for a solid consistant small forward. We're looking for a guy with athleticism and defense and able to keep the defense honest with a decent jump shot. This way Korver can move into that 'Steve Kerr' role and have strong wing/perimeter defense so we can keep Webber and Dalembert safe.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> You hit it straight on. Korver is best suited coming off the bench for quick and explosive offense. That's why we are desperately searching for a solid consistant small forward. We're looking for a guy with athleticism and defense and able to keep the defense honest with a decent jump shot. This way Korver can move into that 'Steve Kerr' role and have strong wing/perimeter defense so we can keep Webber and Dalembert safe.


You guys should definitely look at trying to draft, or eventually trade for Joey Graham then.

Graham has the experience of 4 years in college with him to go with his hard, hustle style of play. He's a good defender as it stands, and he's got a solid jumper to go with him.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Rhubarb said:


> You guys should definitely look at trying to draft, or eventually trade for Joey Graham then.
> 
> Graham has the experience of 4 years in college with him to go with his hard, hustle style of play. He's a good defender as it stands, and he's got a solid jumper to go with him.


That's a fantastic idea. One problem. We have a total of *0* picks this year.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> That's a fantastic idea. One problem. We have a total of *0* picks this year.


Hence my proposal of eventually trying to trade for him


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think Korver, would be the ideal 6th man in this league. Bring him in to fire a few 3's and create some offense, and your looking at a potential 6th Man of the Year award.

Trade Mashburn for a team on the brink of rebuilding


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Joey Graham scared me with how he played in some games in the tournament, when he's fired up, sure I'm all for it.. but some games he just wasn't out there working really hard.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/299429p-256355c.html



> Thomas, 32, wants to remain with the Knicks but realizes that he has no control over his future. *There are rumors that the Sixers could make a run at Thomas*, who began his career in Philadelphia. Thomas smiled when asked about returning to Philadelphia, a place where he owns a home and spends most of his offseason.
> 
> "There's been a lot of talk about trading me," Thomas said. "We'll see. I'm just going to prepare myself to have a great season. I'm not going to stress about where I might be. If I'm here, so be it. If it's someplace else I'm still going to have a great year."


maybe the 76ers have already targeted someone. I wonder what they will offer.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/299429p-256355c.html
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the 76ers have already targeted someone. I wonder what they will offer.


TT is an underachiever and cancer, no way.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Personally, I like what Korver gives us. He needs to work on his 2 ball game more, which he has gotten better at. He boards very well for a SF, passes the ball effectively and works his butt off on defense. I really think at the least, he could develop into a poor man's Szcerbiak. Plugging him into a Steve Kerr role when he can board with other starting SF's, and have a nicer shooting touch is limiting what he can do. I really like his potential and work ethic.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

SixersFan said:


> TT is an underachiever and cancer, no way.


underachiever i can see ...cancer i strongly disagree seeing as he came back to play this season when the knicks medical staff already said he was done for the season.

also there is that small matter of him caring for his dead sister's kids, he went through a lot this past season and kept his head up , it seems to me he is actually a pretty decent guy.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> underachiever i can see ...cancer i strongly disagree seeing as he came back to play this season when the knicks medical staff already said he was done for the season.
> 
> also there is that small matter of him caring for his dead sister's kids, he went through a lot this past season and kept his head up , it seems to me he is actually a pretty decent guy.


I can respect him for that as a person, but I remember the trouble he had in Milwaukee, and Philly where he just wouldn't care enough to make himself better...that can really affect a squad trying to improve itself like the Sixers are.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/299429p-256355c.html
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the 76ers have already targeted someone. I wonder what they will offer.


Tim Thomas can't be 32, I mean he only spent a year in college and came out the year after Iverson.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Tim Thomas can't be 32, I mean he only spent a year in college and came out the year after Iverson.


Yeah, Tim Thomas just turned 28. His birthday is February 26, 1977.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i think they confused his age with kurt thomas'


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> underachiever i can see ...cancer i strongly disagree seeing as he came back to play this season when the knicks medical staff already said he was done for the season.
> 
> also there is that small matter of him caring for his dead sister's kids, he went through a lot this past season and kept his head up , it seems to me he is actually a pretty decent guy.


I'm not surprised with the fact that he's a decent guy off the court. The one thing about Terrible Timmy that's frustrating is one game you can see what the big deal is with him, but then you know he's going to go back to being quiet.

Also, I'm not sure what the Sixers could send the Knicks.. we traded Corliss Williamson to Sacramento, maybe Rodney Rogers in a sign and trade since we know how much Zeke loves undersized 4 men.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I'm not surprised with the fact that he's a decent guy off the court. The one thing about Terrible Timmy that's frustrating is one game you can see what the big deal is with him, but then you know he's going to go back to being quiet.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure what the Sixers could send the Knicks.. we traded Corliss Williamson to Sacramento, maybe Rodney Rogers in a sign and trade since we know how much Zeke loves undersized 4 men.


timmy's big problem in a trade is he makes much more than he's worth and that his value is now augmented by the fact he soon becomes an ending deal.

its hard to find fair value, the knicks need basically a 2 and a 5 , looking at the 76ers roster the fairest deal that matches up salarywise is basically aaron mckie (who is also overpaid considering his production) and a resigned dalembert...or a resigned korver(who seems somewhat unwanted on this thread) and jackson .

truthfully seeing o'brien's system the 76ers would be much better served with tim thomas occupying webber's spot on the floor since webber's legs are done or at least appear that way, if they aren't the 76ers have another shooter in tim from the wings (.401 from 3 this season) but either way its a way to lower salary since there is no way tim thomas gets resigned for near what he currently receives(12 mil.)


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't think it's Korver being unwanted, it's just that this season proved that he's not a starter. I love having him on the team, if he played 25 minutes per he would've had a much better season than he's had, since his production drops for games at a time since he's playing too much.

With the Sixers current lack of a height, and only two centers on the roster, dealing Jackson would be tough, unless Obie could convince Webber to play serious minutes at the Five, since Dalembert would constantly find his way into some form of foul trouble.

So Tim Thomas' contract expires after next season or the season after that?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I don't think it's Korver being unwanted, it's just that this season proved that he's not a starter. I love having him on the team, if he played 25 minutes per he would've had a much better season than he's had, since his production drops for games at a time since he's playing too much.
> 
> With the Sixers current lack of a height, and only two centers on the roster, dealing Jackson would be tough, unless Obie could convince Webber to play serious minutes at the Five, since Dalembert would constantly find his way into some form of foul trouble.
> 
> So Tim Thomas' contract expires after next season or the season after that?



Tim Thomas' contract ends after next season, 

Webber should definitely buck up and play some center especially since he is not as mobile anymore, hopefully he can recover over the offseason. he should still be quick for a center and he is strong enough to defend just about any center , not the shaqs or yao mings but no one is big enough really for them anyway, he's 6'10 260 which makes him bigger than anyone on the knicks roster except bruno sundov , who should be cut , released or deported as soon as the season ends.

i like korver, i think he is a good player , some teams however need some types of players over others , with iggy coming on, korver kind of has to play small forward fulltime which he may not be suited for, its nobody's fault AI2 looks like a future star , so i agree with you he is probably best suited for a 25-30 min. 1st guy off the bench swingman type role where he plays both shooting guard and small forward, add to that he has to be resigned this offseason i could see a knick-philly switch.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

See the more I think about it, the more I wouldn't mind bringing in Thomas (especially considering $22 million coming off the books after next season), but at the same time I don't want to lose anything significant. 

If push came to shove and someone said that I had to pick losing Korver or Dalembert, I'd choose to keep Sammy in such a deal even though I'd want to be rid of McKie more than Jackson. If I was a GM, I'd try to swing a deal where a third team with cap room was involved.


----------

